# Behavior



## j.sawyer48 (Mar 30, 2012)

My gu hasnt been out and about like she used to be and I can't fix her tail cause shes out for a few minz then goes bam and I don't want to disturb her and piss her off after she got so stressed out from when I took her out and she fliPped wat should I do?


----------



## frost (Mar 30, 2012)

hmm. i guess give us a rundown of your enclosure. and maybe it is a little stressed you could put a thin blanket over the cage for a while so it doesn't see anyone and that might let it calm down a little. seems like when a tegu hides for long periods its either stressed out or the temps are too high.so it hides trying to escape the heat.


----------



## j.sawyer48 (Mar 30, 2012)

My cool side gets to 70 75 the highest my enclosure is 8 by4 by 2 and I do have blankets covering it because I'm keepin the humidity cause her tail is shedding poorly but ever sense I put her in it she's been different and the. After I brought her outside a week ago and she flipped she hasnt been out


----------



## Dana C (Mar 30, 2012)

If regaining your girls trust is part of the issue, I have found that just talking to them in a soothing voice really helps. Also music, noise that is either loud or edgy doesn't help. In other words just talk to her every day. Don't play Twisted Sister or Metallica loud and try to make her surroundings as peaceful as possible. Covering her enclosure is good in the very short term but you still need to have some level of interaction to bring her back.
Just my $.02 worth.


----------



## j.sawyer48 (Mar 30, 2012)

Thank u I'm just worried about her tail and I can't tend to it because she always I'm her hide and last I checked her tail was not doing good. Wat would u suggest cause I think I need to go to the vets to get her looked at I dont want her to have parasites or anything thing like that.


----------



## Bntegus (Mar 30, 2012)

maybe if you just leave her be and then gain trust back will be a great start. just my 2cents.


----------



## RamblinRose (Mar 30, 2012)

The tail problem your having, is it just not shedding properly?


----------



## j.sawyer48 (Mar 30, 2012)

It has happened befor but this time it seems different maybe it's cause she bigger. But what I did in the past to correct it didn't work. Her tail has lumps on the side and one small apart that looks like a scabb and one huge one in bettween the rings. I tried to help her when I could get her out by taken some dead sheds off but it seems to bother her a lot on some spots. The shed seems hard but soft like a scabb if u know what I mean I've kept her enclosure up to 86 for humidity but that hasnt helped and now she doesn't want to come out. I'll try to get pics if I can get her to come out


----------



## j.sawyer48 (Mar 31, 2012)

???????


----------



## RamblinRose (Mar 31, 2012)

Ok been there... Toss her in a warm bath tub to soak for about 20 minutes, and talk softly, move slowly and rub her down so she relaxes. You can try to remove some of the shedding while she is in the tub and loosen the scabs and remove them (May take two people to do this) with a wet wash cloth, after she has soaked for a while. Just make sure the water stays warm for her.
After all that, drain the water & use "Preparation H" and rub down the tail good with a thin layer, (thicker in the sore spots). Keep her in a clean tote during this time. Repeat this if needed every day for a few days till shedding & scabs are all gone and spots are looking to heal.


----------



## j.sawyer48 (Mar 31, 2012)

Okay I'll get on that but the thing is she's always in her hide now so I don't want to piss her off by removing her from it think I should just do it ? I don't want her to not trust me cause of disturbing her in her hide


----------



## tommyboy (Mar 31, 2012)

^^ I saw the video you posted and if its looking worse now, I would consider the vet option. I've never heard of the treatment that Rose mentioned, but its worth a try. I would definitely get her out of the hide. Her health is more important at this point.


----------



## j.sawyer48 (Mar 31, 2012)

Okay I'll take her out and take some pics I gOt a better phone that takes good Pics. I'll try wat rose said and see wat happens I'll let u guys no thank u


----------



## j.sawyer48 (Mar 31, 2012)

i did wat u said to do rose and will keep it up for acouple days and i noticed it has now spread up her side 
heres pics

























































let me no eat u guys think its pretty badd


----------



## frost (Mar 31, 2012)

holy crap what happened to its tail?


----------



## j.sawyer48 (Mar 31, 2012)

I'm trying to figure that out and correct it if wat I'm doing doesn't work it's to the vet we go


----------



## tommyboy (Mar 31, 2012)

I'm thinking a good reptile vet sooner than later.


----------



## AP27 (Mar 31, 2012)

That's definately something worse than a bad shed. I've never seen that before. I would definately recommend a trip to the vet.


----------



## reptastic (Mar 31, 2012)

Ok I think the problem is your humidity is too low and there's probably a vitamin defenciency involved, a betadine soak and a good antibiotic cream/ointment could help a great deal to keep it drom getting worst, ditch the mulch and get her on newspaper asap, keep it clean, a vet visit may be in order if it persist to spread, I had the same problem start with both my tegu's, its from a bad shed, I caught mines early and it went away


----------



## RamblinRose (Apr 1, 2012)

I am thinking it is more than just a shed problem now that I see the pic's... It may have started out that and progressed into more. Infection of sorts looks to have started perhaps, and since it is spreading... You may want to at least see what the vet says. I'd take him in tomorrow if possible.


----------



## j.sawyer48 (Apr 1, 2012)

Okay I'm freakin out right now after I just read wat u guys said but I'll do everything u guys say I hope she will be alright

And her humiditys always at 80 or higher


----------



## j.sawyer48 (Apr 1, 2012)

I took her mulch out and tried to find a bet but I have to wait till tommarro


----------



## j.sawyer48 (Apr 2, 2012)

I'm going to the vet today. I'll let all of u know the out come also this couldn't of happened because of me switching from cypress mulch to hemlock right?


----------



## saided (Apr 2, 2012)

TO THE VET!!! 

Ya crap that doesn't look comfortable for her at all poor girl. Lots of CLEAN baths, maybe with some Betadine in them? 

OUCH! My 'gu got a couple of the vertical cracks once, but not that bad, I made sure to baithe him every day whether he wanted it or not, and I broke out the tweesers and pulled skin off bit by bit even though he hated it, pulling the stuck skin off hurt him a little, but I'm sure those cracks hurt worse.. 

it looks like she may be scraping her tail on something sharp in her hide maybe? like a lodged peice of bark?


----------



## j.sawyer48 (Apr 2, 2012)

She is staying over night at my vets for blood work and such to figure out if it's infected and what kind of infection it is I'm going to pick her up tommarro


----------



## tommyboy (Apr 2, 2012)

j.sawyer48 said:


> She is staying over night at my vets for blood work and such to figure out if it's infected and what kind of infection it is I'm going to pick her up tommarro



Did you find a good rep vet? Let me know what you think of him. Definitely let us know what the vet thinks is going on. Best wishes.


----------



## j.sawyer48 (Apr 3, 2012)

Okay I'll let u know when I pick my baby up


----------



## j.sawyer48 (Apr 3, 2012)

She had a high white blood cell count so there is a infection he have her some shots and took most of the dead skin off I have to bring her back next tuesday for another blood test and if no improvemt he will do a culture to check for blood poisoning but she does look better I'm keeping her on news paper for now and putting a hide with Pete mos in it for humidity


----------



## m3s4 (Apr 3, 2012)

Glad you got her in to the vet and it's nothing worse. 

It's very possible the infection, cracks and dried skin on her were painful and likely a reason why she was so determined to stay in her hide. 

With proper humidity and diet, skin problems can be avoided. 

However from what I've seen, even then, in some conditions some areas of the tail, and some toes, have stubborn skin that just won't shed. 

I always try and check their toes and tail daily to see if there's anything that still needs peeling during or after a shed - including spots they or I might have missed prior. 

I've seen complete sheds with no problems only to move a front arm right by their chest and see a patch of hard, dried skin the size of a large pea on the flappy skin right there. Had to peel it off obviously.

Good luck, hope it's nothing more serious then an infection.


----------



## tommyboy (Apr 3, 2012)

Hopefully she is on the mend. Keep us updated.


----------



## j.sawyer48 (Apr 3, 2012)

I hope too wat sux more is keeping the humidity up in that enclosure wit just newspaper but she is sleeping in that hide with Pete moss


----------



## tommyboy (Apr 3, 2012)

You can also use a damp old towel instead of the newspaper. That will really help wi humidity. I did that when one of my guys had a prolapsed rectum. It kept him really clean and it kept the humidity up there.


----------



## j.sawyer48 (Apr 4, 2012)

It's a 8 ft cage lol and I'm afraid the towels will get moldy?


----------



## j.sawyer48 (Apr 5, 2012)

Her tails looking better I'm soaking her now went and got a baby tooth brush with soft brisls to scrub dead shed off I'll post pics Ina bit I think she's gunna be fine just gatta wait for the blood test next Tuesday


----------



## tommyboy (Apr 5, 2012)

j.sawyer48 said:


> Her tails looking better I'm soaking her now went and got a baby tooth brush with soft brisls to scrub dead shed off I'll post pics Ina bit I think she's gunna be fine just gatta wait for the blood test next Tuesday



Thats great to hear


----------



## j.sawyer48 (Apr 6, 2012)

I'll post a video when I get to my comp later and tommyBoy I would say the vet I go to is very good and professional


----------



## laurarfl (Apr 6, 2012)

If you have the humidity up, make sure you have the temps up, too. High humidity+low temps=respiratory infection potential. High humidity+poor ventilation=fungal/bacterial growth. Start with clean towels and change them every day and you should be fine.


----------



## j.sawyer48 (Apr 8, 2012)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=icu24xVyH7E&feature=g-upl&context=G212124eAUAAAAAAAAAA
still workin hard on getting her bak to normal


----------



## j.sawyer48 (Apr 10, 2012)

Going to the vets again for another blood test hope it goes well


----------



## j.sawyer48 (Apr 10, 2012)

No blood test today but I have to give her daily shots to fight the infection in her leg and tail. Next week we will take a blood test and see how it goes


----------

